# Girl Mina fishing vessel info sought please.



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry to be a pain, but I added a thread in another area that maybe should have gone in here.
Click here-
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?p=157451#post157451

Thanks,
Barry


----------



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi guys,
Im drawing up plans for the Girl Mina at the moment, with a view to making a radio-controlled scale model of her, and require some detail pics of her, or similar vessels wheelhouses/coilers and various deck pics with descriptions of what everything is/does.
I have all the pics supplied from here from my previous thread in the research section, and they help greatly.
Im building her with her second (larger) wheelhouse, as this will give better access to her internal electronic control equipment.
I have modified the hull drawings for the "Enterprise", to suit the Girl Mina, and the drawing is looking close so far. I still have to project a full bodyplan yet, but I have a set of buttock lines to work from.

I dont have a clue what sort of deck equipment/clutter would be authentic, and I want to build this as close to perfect as I can get her.
What is the red box on the wheelhouse roof?
I could do with all the help possible.
Thanks in advance for the help,
Over to the wealth of info that is you guys,
Barry


----------



## B.J.Simpson (Sep 5, 2008)

Hi, Ihave dived from the Girl Mina on many occasions. Do you still require photos or information?


----------

